# Fry Dying after 2 weeks



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

I succeeded in getting fry. I didn't feed them until they were free swimming Temperature of the water sits and 81 degrees. I have a sponge filter sitting at the lowest setting. I noticed that I was seeing less and less of them about 3 days ago. now there is only one left.
This is the second time it has happened. 
I have done all the research I can and I am doing all the things suggested, they get microworms twice a day and I was in the process of hatching brine shrimp to feed them this morning I have a covering for my tank. The tank holds 5 gal but there is only about 2 in it now. I have indian almond leaves in there 
Please tell me how to save my poor babies lives


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Have you looked at your water parameters? Ammonia ETC?


Whats your water change schedule?


----------



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

I have not how do I check something like that also I read not to do water changes until they are 3 weeks old


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe it's something similar to what happened to the person in this thread. https://www.bettafish.com/98-breeding-betta-fish/771468-mass-die-offs-day-6-a.html

You need a water test kit to do water test, the one most recommended around here is the API Freshwater Master Test.


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Most people don't cycle their spawning tanks and I didn't for my first spawn but my fry ended up dying after 2 weeks too. I tried again with a spawning tank that had running for a few weeks and I got 400+ fry. However, I know people who tried using a tank which had been sitting for a few weeks and their fry still didn't survive so I'm not sure it'll help.


----------



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

I will try using cycled water I just thought that would be pointless as I Have started taking out the male and using Methylene Blue Is there any way that could be part of the problem?


----------



## CameronsBettas (Mar 1, 2020)

Problem with the fry or cycling?


----------



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

Methylene blue removes all beneficial bacteria from the water as well As the bad stuff at least that's what I was told. will it affect the fry after long periods of time


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


> I will try using cycled water


Please dont think I am being rude when I say there is no such thing as cycled water, the bacteria live on hard surfaces not in water.


----------



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

this is good to know thank you


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi
Great, I didn't want you to think I was being rude,


As I said in another thread I have never heard of cycled water, the only so called cycled water that I can think of is taking water from an established cycled tank and using it in another tank, this is very dangerous because you are transferring god knows what in the water.

Most fish keepers wont even share the same cleaning tools between tanks without sterilizing them for fear of cross contamination.


----------



## Fishyfriend661 (May 8, 2019)

so how do you keep your fry alive?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Partial water changes shouldn't kill healthy fry if the temperature and parameters between the new water and the tank water are fairly close, and the water is introduced slowly giving the fry time to adjust.

Poor water quality will certainly kill fry very quickly.

I wanted to add I used to refill tanks containing fry with a piece of airline tubing.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


> Poor water quality will certainly kill fry very quickly.


It sure will.

Heres the problem as I see it.

5 gallon tank, twice a day feedings, lots of fry, no water changes all equals high ammonia.

What I would do is get a 20 gallon bare bottom tank for the fry and regular water changes making sure to get rid of as much waste off the bottom as you can, I would even go so far as getting some floating plants to help with ammonia.

What plant?
Duck weed, its a nutrient sink, I know most people will disagree with a floating plant especially duck weed but it works great and your fry will love looking for food on the roots and underside of the leaves.
Duck weed can double its mass in 16 hours to 48 hours, If your duckweed is thriving its because it has lots of nutrients in the water to feed on.

Water Sprite can work too but its not as fast as duck weed


----------

